# The work has gone to the Dogs.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife says my work has gone to the Dogs. She is right. My newest interest has become carving dogs for walking stick toppers or just small sculptures. Much of what I have learned has come from internet sharing with carvers in the UK, many are members of the British Stickmakers Guild. They do some amazing work over there. The first one is my shop mate, The rest are commissions for friends and family. The last picture is a pictorial how to shared by a carver in the UK.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful work Randy. Such a great way to keep the memory of a pup when they're long gone.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful! I wish I had the talent to carve like that.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Walker said:


> Beautiful! I wish I had the talent to carve like that.


Hi walker. It just takes a few carving tools a little time and a large box of Band Aids.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

CV3 said:


> Hi walker. It just takes a few carving tools a little time and a large box of Band Aids.


Heck I am about to run out of fingers now. When I grow up I want to be like Randy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Heck I am about to run out of fingers now. When I grow up I want to be like Randy.


You want to be OLD with steel hips and plastic teeth????


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

CV3 said:


> You want to be OLD with steel hips and plastic teeth????


I'm two out of three already, no steel hips. lol


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful work Randy.
rodney


----------

